# Better introduce myself before I'm in trouble :)



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome Mandy's sister!! She told us you were coming. Great to have you here. and Stubby will be so happy at your place, too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome  I'm glad you get to see your boy again.. hope that you enjoy each other's company


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... I am a big fan of Quarter Horses - you sister breeds ome VERY nice ones.... Congrats on getting your heart horse back (your sister made a beautiful thread about that). Wish you well :smile:, oh.... and the forum is addicting :wink::rofl:


----------



## NDIrish (Jul 16, 2012)

My Stubby is finally home  He looks better than I was expecting. He definitely doesn't look 22! Looking forward to putting some more miles on the old man. May have to start looking for show cloths! haha.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Would love to see some new pictures of Stubby.


----------



## NDIrish (Jul 16, 2012)

Sheesh...I meant clothes  lol! It's fair week here, so it's a little crazy at the barn. I will try to get a pretty one for you guys. He's staying in today with a fan. It's horribly hot out.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy to see your post,we'd heard your story-& look forward to seeing more pics of your horse. So many look for their previously owned horse,glad you found him & that he is in pretty good shape. Yep, hubby will learn about "horse fever"-LOL!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

NDIrish said:


> I'm surprised my sister hasn't done this for me yet. LOL.


Hey, at least I introduced your pony. Yeah, yeah, welcome to the forum. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy, howdy!! Welcome to the forum .

I do want to know, though, WHERE ARE THE PICTURES OF THE GORGEOUS STUBBY?!?!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome! How old is this pony now? Can we have pictures please!?!

Theres no better feeling then getting your first horse back...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's 22 CL. I'll get out there with the camera tomorrow, it's a no fair shows until evening day, YAY! 

I rode the old turd bareback last night, he's still got it. I have no doubts he'll be back in the show pen in no time with my sister & kiddo arguing over who's showing him haha!


----------

